# pics



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

i got good steelhead pics from a couple weeks ago, can you upload photos from your computer directly? i can only find the link to upload them from and already existing album on ogf.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

ashjoy617, when you make a post schroll down past where it says submit reply. You will see where it says "Manage Attachments". Click on that and another window will open up. Click on Browse and it will open another window for your files. click on the file you want to upload and then click upload and it will put the IMG code right above the Manage Attachments thing. then just hit submit reply button and it will post the picture in the reply. You can add several pictures before hitting the reply button.
Or you can also put them in something like a photobucket account and upload them from there.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

basically if you put the URL address in between the







tag, then your photo should show up on the forums.


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

i dont know why its so big, and sorry its so green.. the angle of the pic makes the spot very easily identifiable


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a NICE fish....very secretive....cute


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

definantly dont post any easily recognized steelhead spots, we dont want them to get crowded HAHAha
Great fish, and great to see some girls fishing, did you get that beast fly or spin


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not only did you green out the background, but somehow you altered the pic to make you look like a girl.
Amazing........


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Not only did you green out the background, but somehow you altered the pic to make you look like a girl.
> Amazing........


rotfl...lol...


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

One from 11/11 on Chargin


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks guys, i know this post is old but ive been avoiding the site because im carless now and i havent been able to get out. i hope everyones doin good and i can atleast get out in the beginning of spring.


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

riverking im guessin fly lol


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow! that fish is so big it won't even fit on my computer!! Seriously, nice fish!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> Not only did you green out the background, but somehow you altered the pic to make you look like a girl.
> Amazing........


Guuud One


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice fish...It is great to see young ladies enjoying fishing...

Dan


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

Very Nice. Here's one for you.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

JDBFISHIN said:


> Very Nice. Here's one for you.


I think I found the netter from the Euclid Creek Ray!!!
LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, I know that spot!!!! LMAO


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Hey, I know that spot!!!! LMAO


same LOL


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

No I'm not hte netter. My buddy landed it for me, LOL!!!!

Rocky River under I90 bridge.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

JDBFISHIN said:


> No I'm not hte netter. My buddy landed it for me, LOL!!!!
> 
> Rocky River under I90 bridge.


Long story JD.........


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Either that fish is huge or the net is small........


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

JBD.... why cant you land fish like that for me......LOL.. where's da net?

Frank


----------



## JDBFISHIN (Jun 8, 2007)

Bull it will happen my friend. I hear you Bob they are always long stories. Guys and every one have a safe Holiday. Maybe I'll see you down there on Christmas Eve, depending on work.


----------

